# 2014 Versa Manual Transmission noises



## new989 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello. I have a manual 2014 Nissan Versa that exhibits an unusual noise only when launching from 1st gear. The best way I can describe the sound is like the springs that you find in staplers being depressed when I let the clutch out. I know, by word description, this probably sounds normal due to the mechanics of manual transmissions but this sounds like something that may potentially break in the future? In general, how are these transmissions holding up? I have always had confidence in Nissan quality but sometimes this transmission feels so delicate and fragile. Thanks in advance.


----------

